# Pizza Connection 2



## Goldenb3ll (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to instal this game, Pizza Connection 2 (a.k.a. Pizza Syndicate). It all well-installed at first. But when I start playing, I can hardly see the picture on my screen. I can force to click the icons, but it all goes the same... there's stripey errors on top of the picture. Can anyone explain to me why it happen? I've installed it before way back and it works fine. Why does it suddenly become like that?

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
Pizza connection 2 is an old game
have you upgraded your PC since the last time you played it?
try to do a full uninstall of the game
download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it and wait to load the list
choose Pizza Connection 2 (or whatever its name is) right click on it and choose Uninstall
also remove all its remaining from the registry and from your Hard Disk when Revo prompts you (don't forget to backup you save games before uninstalling)
restart your PC and reinstall the game again


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thread resurrection, but I have a fix.
The game runs fine under a windows 98 virtual machine. At this point is is the only way to play it.


----------

